# Yesterday on Cam



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Yesterday (Sunday) while observing the Catawba webcam I’m pretty sure I caught a glimpse of two people on separate machines and I swear the two machines to best describe what I observed for just a few seconds before they were out of the camera view but here goes.
They were stand up machines with what appeared to be on tracks/trax...did anyone else see them or have seen them and if so what exactly are they?

P.S. I wasn’t drinking either 😂


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

I am thinking they were a machine called a snow dog.
I have attached the company website.









Snowdog







www.snowdog.com


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Duuber I forgot all about the SnowDog machines, I bet you are correct.
It would be interesting to see if they or someone could build/make a flotation device for the snowdog for instances of going through.


Duuber said:


> I am thinking they were a machine called a snow dog.
> I have attached the company website.
> 
> 
> ...





Duuber said:


> I am thinking they were a machine called a snow dog.
> I have attached the company website.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe one of these? - DTV Shredder - The utility one can tow up to 800lbs. I was getting ads for them a while ago on Facebook.


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

AtticaFish I’m glad u posted that because now that I’ve seen that I’m certain that’s what they had to be. Earlier in my post I was gonna add that they somewhat resembled a stand up model wave runner because of the steering neck. Those look really cool.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

What good are they? Do they have reverse?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Strokem said:


> Duuber I forgot all about the SnowDog machines, I bet you are correct.
> It would be interesting to see if they or someone could build/make a flotation device for the snowdog for instances of going through.


Strap a pfd to it, should at least keep it floating. Some states require some type of flotation an atv's and stuff on the ice,


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@hageman.2 - Not sure how well they would travel in deep snow and over ice, maybe need a studded track. I think the benefit would be the size. Not too heavy and would easily fit in the back of a pickup so wouldn't need a trailer. Says they even fit is some larger SUV's. If they could get traction on the ice and pull a sled would sure as heck beat walking! 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw on the tv show abt the Alaska Homesteaders, they put two small drums on the sides of their atv’s to keep them floating across deeper river crossings! Nutz....!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> @hageman.2 - Not sure how well they would travel in deep snow and over ice, maybe need a studded track. I think the benefit would be the size. Not too heavy and would easily fit in the back of a pickup so wouldn't need a trailer. Says they even fit is some larger SUV's. If they could get traction on the ice and pull a sled would sure as heck beat walking!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


I’ve seen old riding lawn mowers on Erie pulling sleds/popups with screws into the tires for studs.


----------

